# where could i get these handle boxes ???



## vallejo276 (Jun 19, 2007)

where could i get something like this custom printed for my t-shirts


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a custom die cut box. Custom boxes are not uncommon if you buy enough. There maybe a vendor out there with the die, just do what we all do: Google search.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

vallejo276 said:


> where could i get something like this custom printed for my t-shirts


Got to love Uline...
Carrying Cases - Uline

Call them and ask about custom imprinting.

You can also find these through a local ASI (as specialty) distributor in your local phone book.


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

You can also get those at Cactus Containers (http://www.cactuscontainers.com/).


----------



## vallejo276 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks alot guys this sure helped!!! now on to contacting them ...


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i tried cactus containers i don't know if its just me or im impatient or something.

i first called them asking for a quote and the guy was kinda rude like he didn't even sound like wanting to answer my questions. Then he gave me his email at the end.

I send him what i want my box to look like design and demensions how many how i want them printed etc.

i think this was last friday so its been 4 days not including the weekends and i still haven't even gotten a response to confirm that they will give me a quote. The site says withing 24-48 hours that i would get a quote.
So now i sent another request and im checking out other places to


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

xbrandon408x said:


> yea i tried cactus containers i don't know if its just me or im impatient or something.
> 
> i first called them asking for a quote and the guy was kinda rude like he didn't even sound like wanting to answer my questions. Then he gave me his email at the end.
> 
> ...


It could be that they sent you an email and it got filtered. 

I sent them an email and they responded right away.

I replied back and they responded again right away.

Sometimes it takes awhile to put together a custom quote for someone though. If you sent an email late Friday, then that gets rid of one business day  Your post was also made halfway through the middle of the 3rd business day.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

it probably got filtered because i never did get it hahaha
but i kinda thought that i should wait to get my business going a little more before i get boxes like that
so ill probably go back to them again and make sure it didn't get filtered out


----------

